# Floating Pompano Jigs



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Guys, was wondering if any of you have tried these floating pomp jigs before? first time i have seen them. Went down to Seagrove and found them in a tackle store, Yellowfin Ocean Sports. Handmade by a guy down there & they put a peeled shrimp on them. Just was wondering if anyone has used them before. A little pricey 3.99 ea. Thought i would buy a few and give it a shot.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure how affective they would be. Always thought pompano feed predominantly on the bottom.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Floating JIgs*

Out of curiosity, I ordered 5 and didn't especially like them for the price.

I used a tiny Floatee which barely suspends the bait(when I used bait). It acted more as an attractor. The bait gets moved by wave action.

I fish exclusively with jigs and use a 'sweetener' only to make the fish hold on a tad longer. A Pompano can inhale, taste, then expel an object in a heartbeat.

Jigs Rule! C2


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ear plugs and Goofy Jigs.*

I thread an orange ear plug on each dropper then slide it down close to my light wire circle hook. Bait with Sand Fleas or fresh peeled shrimp. Several rods will get more bites than just 1. I'll second a comfortable chair. I get bored easily so I seldom fish this way.

I'd rather walk the beach casting a Doc's Goofy jig (white with orange fly) I usually tip it with a piece of fresh shrimp. Cast far and bump it back along the bottom. I catch an occasional Pompano, but more Whiting, Trout, Flounder, Redfish, Sheepshead and Drum. Catfish and Sea Robins too. If you see Bonita striking, cast at them and then see how fast you can reel. The Goofy Jig is a Bonita and mackerel killer if you move it fast.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks guys for the input. Well... I went out to Pensacola Beach after I posted this thread. Caught 5 Pomps and loss 1 at the shore. First Pompano's of the year. 4 of the 5 were caught on these floating jigs w/peeled shrimp on them. I was really impressed! Was out on the the beach at 12:15...caught the 5th one at 2:15 and called it a day. (1) 13 1/2, (3) 12", & (1) min. I want to try those Doc Goofy jigs, I've heard good things.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome, how did you fish them? Cast them out as let them soak? Or cast out and jig back to shore?


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Cast and let it sit. Small peeled shrimp on the hook, so the jig could float and bounce around with the surf. I did notice that the Pomps would hit the first jig of the two, 4 were caught on that 1st jig.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice. Preciate the info. When I first saw them, I thought they were like a top water pomp jig, but I see now. Those things are $$$$


----------

